# HMPK Spawn Log



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Spawned on March 27, 2015. Only a handful survived and these are the ones that are left.

Parents


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Spawn on April 29th


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Spawn on May 31st


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Spawn on June 20th


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Ooh, nice. Will you be selling any?


----------

